# LARGE mixed tanks



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

MAD


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes its possible. my friend has an 8" elongatus, a 6" caribe a 6" spilo and a 9" rhom in a 190g. they have been in there for over a year. of course he starte dout with around 8 fish and he lost half. i believe its because he wasnt feeding them good enough though.
wes


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No way! I have problems with the ternetzi fighting with my bigger caribe. To through in all those serra species I think would be devastating. All those piranhas dont even come from the same area. Its a bad idea and it would never work in my opinion and would be just a waste of money. Most of those fish have territory issues that can not be settled in a 1000g.

SMTT


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

It can be possible with a mixed tank, but it also depends on how many in a Pygo shoal and taking out a Serra or two in the mix. 1000 gal is huge, but as these guys get bigger, they will seek out other and new territory in the tank. No matter what, disasters may unfold.. but it would be a badass tank!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

like what show_me_the_teeth said, not from the sam area so its going to be hard. 1000g is still too small for all those territorial fish. to me, the more space you give piranhas the larger their territory is. space is like money to them. we can never have enough money.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

i've successfully (till a week ago) had 2 8" reds, 2 6-8" piraya, and 2 6-8" caribe, w/ 2 10" pleco's all in a 125 gallon - they never once did more than very mild fin nipping and that was very rare.

But i moved about 2 months ago and had to keep my tank at my old location w/ my friend watching it & i was feeding them 100 feeders once a week but apparently they got hungry and some reason the bigger caribe attacked the bigger piraya and they did some severe damage.

i normally give them 50 feeders twice a week but since i was not living there any longer i slacked to 100 feeders once a week and i think that caused the issue.

I now have them in my new place and the 5 remaining are just fine and i'm probably going to attempt to introduce a new piraya.

Oh it should also be noted they've not attacked the pleco's at all either.

I was told to just make sure you keep "shoaling" piranhas together (red, piraya, caribe, etc) or schooling vs having schooling & non-schooling togther.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wagz, all Pygos is a different story than mixing Serras and Pygos. I think with a large enough tank it could be done. You would loose some along the way but I think you could find a working combination. Pretty much like Wes said his friend is doing. My reason for this is based on the fact that I think these fish are very individualistic and you will find some that are more tolerant than others, and if you put an overly intolerant fish in there, you may be left with a 1000 gallon tank with one rhom.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

For some of you guys who haven't been around the piranha boards that long, there was a 500g tank out in Cali that belonged to a friend of mine. In it he had:

Rhoms
caribas
spilos
ternetzis
brandtii
eigenmanni
and a few others.

And several thousand neon tetras.









Yes, mixed tanks can be done, and they can be done successfully. However, it's not the norm, and not often met with good results. I guess that's from lack of trying. If you have the money to setup the tank right from the start, and not worry about losing money in the event of a catastrophe, then chances are that you can set up a tank and possibly have one of the most amazing displays of coexisting species.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not to mention a potentially empty wallet in the end.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe Clay is speaking about this tank. Look under extreme fish, then 500 gallons of mixed piranhas. It is amazing.
fugupuff


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have that site on my favorite!! I have e-mail request pending with them regarding an order.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> yes its possible. my friend has an 8" elongatus, a 6" caribe a 6" spilo and a 9" rhom in a 190g. they have been in there for over a year. of course he starte dout with around 8 fish and he lost half. i believe its because he wasnt feeding them good enough though.
> wes


 i love to see a pic of this tank..is it possible wes?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I believe Clay is speaking about this tank. Look under extreme fish, then 500 gallons of mixed piranhas. It is amazing.
> fugupuff


That is so badass.









I am going to sell my car and buy a tank like that.

Do y'all think that an arrowana or a stingray would work in a huge p tank like that?

What in the world would the dimensions of a tank like that be?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thePACK said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > yes its possible. my friend has an 8" elongatus, a 6" caribe a 6" spilo and a 9" rhom in a 190g. they have been in there for over a year. of course he starte dout with around 8 fish and he lost half. i believe its because he wasnt feeding them good enough though.
> ...


 ill try, but if anyone is in michigan you can come see it for yourself.
wes


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

where at in michigan to see it???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

42 mile and van ****. my friend owns a transmission repair shop. he keeps his fish at the shop. its called jb transmissions.
wes


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

"In the aquarium, S. niger will attack anything that moves. It's almost as if its one mission in life is the kill any other fish in its territory that doesn't belong there."
http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...&view_records=1


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry, there is no S. Niger.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

An S. Niger is as real as a White Piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> An S. Niger is as real as a White Piranha


 Really?
Care to elaborate :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > An S. Niger is as real as a White Piranha
> ...


 White Piranhas were just another name to categorize the S. Rhom because of its discovered location. And what I meant was the name S. Niger is a specie of its own, just as a White Piranha is.. (sarcastically speaking)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 all in all they are all rhoms in the end right?
just from different places.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes they are all rhoms. there is no niger or no white piranha. rhomzilla was being sarcastic.

wes


----------

